

My #1 Doh moment so far - martinkallstrom

I sold the domain name socialgraph.com for $1500 to some woman claiming inexorably to want it for "just a personal homepage". Ah well, I thought, I will probably never get around to building something for this particular domain anyway, might as well make a few bucks.<p>A few weeks later, Mark Zuckerberg is on Web 2.0  Summit telling about something he calls the Social Graph and I whip up the whois results for socialgraph.com.<p>Administrative contact: someone@facebook.com<p>Doh! Would probably have been able to score a few more bucks from recognizing the term social graph before Mark did.<p>Proof is in whois record history for socialgraph.com.
======
nkassis
You still made a profit ;p stop looking in the back mirror OR just build
something to take on facebook ;p

------
dools
You shouldn't have been domain camping in the first place :)

~~~
martinkallstrom
Maybe not :) Although I'm reluctant to call it camping when you have a clear
idea of something to accomplish with the domain. Even if it's not to take over
the world :)

